# Ice eating a jumbo rat video



## VARNYARD (Mar 10, 2009)

What you guys think?
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO77_xnLFI4&feature=channel_page" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO77_xnL ... annel_page</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Gx3 (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow that is one big tegu/rat!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Mar 10, 2009)

I was cheering him on, he looked like he was contemplating falling asleep a couple times then he remembered he had a tasty rat and got back to business  .


----------



## olympus (Mar 10, 2009)

I can not wait until mine gets that big... :yik :yik


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 10, 2009)

Whoa, thats a big boy...almost looks like he has follicles


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 10, 2009)

omgtaylorg said:


> Whoa, thats a big boy...almost looks like he has follicles


LOL exactly what I was thinkin


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 10, 2009)

Yea, thats it, it is follicles, lmao, thats funny!! :gifi :rofl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beasty (Mar 11, 2009)

:yik MAN! That really puts things into perspective! I suppose I'll have to be breeding rats forever or get real friendly with a frozen supplier!
Geez! 2 extremes, soon to be 2 blues and 2 ackies, my rats and bugs better get busier quick! Good thing the extremes hibernate so I can play catch-up after the "summer decimation tour"! :twisted:


----------

